# my fist t-shirt and mug



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I just made two new t-shirt one for man and one for lady
For the man I use Adult Large, Vapor™ Micro Performance-T, Brighter White.

For the lady one I use Vapor™ Ladies Classic T, Large, Brighter White. 6.9 oz.
The image on the t-shirt for man came out great, the only problem on both is the heat mark, but know I know how to fix the problem.
I also I print my first mug using a model 10hmg001-gbmug-07(ebay)
I here are the images.


----------



## victorlily (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks nice! T-****s are very cool!
http://www.dingword.com


----------



## Donald123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, Can u explain the vapour techniques,

Am very eager to know


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice frame on the t's but is it me or do they look off center.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Donald123 said:


> Hi, Can u explain the vapour techniques,
> 
> Am very eager to know


 I pressed for 52 minutes at 385f


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Very nice frame on the t's but is it me or do they look off center.


 They are on the center, but to hight.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Vapor is a brand of tee shirt. I hope you ment 52 seconds and not minutes.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Vapor is a brand of tee shirt. I hope you ment 52 seconds and not minutes.


 Yes, sorry, 52 second


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Edward. If you don't mind me asking, what paper did you use and what printer and ink. The colors look nice and bright.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Edward. If you don't mind me asking, what paper did you use and what printer and ink. The colors look nice and bright.


 not of course, that's the foroum, to share ideas and challenges and learn from each other.
I use the ricoh gx7000 with the-r sublijet gel cartridge.
I do not have the name of the paper, no I'm home now, but I give it then, but I can tell you what to buy when I buy a printer condesystem.
Women's T-shirt did not turn out as clear as that of man, the material is a little different, not if I have to give more time or more temperature.


----------



## goh1221 (Aug 30, 2009)

NEAT i didn't know we could press on MUGS!!! im new to this... how in the world do you get it on the mug???? it is not flat....


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

goh1221 said:


> NEAT i didn't know we could press on MUGS!!! im new to this... how in the world do you get it on the mug???? it is not flat....


You need a mug heat press


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Women's T-shirt did not turn out as clear as that of man, the material is a little different, not if I have to give more time or more temperature.


My guess would be less time. I've done very few shirts, but I press mine for 40 seconds at 390 degrees.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

goh1221 said:


> NEAT i didn't know we could press on MUGS!!! im new to this... how in the world do you get it on the mug???? it is not flat....


Take a trip over to conde and check out all the things you can print with sublimation. Collector plates, mugs, travel mugs, jewelry, tags, key chains, pet food dishes, tons of stuff. All you need are presses that can take different shapes of substrates like the cap press, mug press, and plate press, along with your flat press. You can also do mugs in an oven with a heat wrap, but it isn't recommended that you use the same oven as you use to cook in. I have a small tabletop convection oven that I got at Walmart.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

lben said:


> Take a trip over to conde and check out all the things you can print with sublimation. Collector plates, mugs, travel mugs, jewelry, tags, key chains, pet food dishes, tons of stuff. All you need are presses that can take different shapes of substrates like the cap press, mug press, and plate press, along with your flat press. You can also do mugs in an oven with a heat wrap, but it isn't recommended that you use the same oven as you use to cook in. I have a small tabletop convection oven that I got at Walmart.


Yes, I know there a lot of more, but I don't have a space to write all of them.
Thank you


----------



## FrostCypher (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the Mug. Looks awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can use a mug press or mug wraps. The paper is either Conde's SPP, Accuplot or Truepix.


----------



## PrintEatSleep (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you use 100% poly T-shirts?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

PrintEatSleep said:


> Did you use 100% poly T-shirts?


no I use 
*Vapor Performance Apparel from conde
*


----------



## levicui (Feb 21, 2010)

nice job, where you got the machine?


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I will be doing my first mugs later this week when I get my order. Ordered the 15oz mugs and mug wrap from Conde. Been looking at the small toaster ovens to do them in. Are there ones I should stay away from? What should I be looking for?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

racewayphoto said:


> I will be doing my first mugs later this week when I get my order. Ordered the 15oz mugs and mug wrap from Conde. Been looking at the small toaster ovens to do them in. Are there ones I should stay away from? What should I be looking for?


What you want is a convection oven. I got a Hamilton Beach convection, broiler, rotisserie oven from Walmart for about $80. I bought it online and picked it up a the store (no shipping charges). It's a small tabletop oven. After seeing it, I thought hmmm I could use that in the kitchen... But I didn't. 

You want to make sure that the oven you get is big enough to fit the mugs, and if you branch off to, say water bottles or travel mugs you will appreciate the extra height. You just want to make sure that you get a convection oven and not any other kind. And a pair of ova mitts will make removing them a lot less painful.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

levicui said:


> there are some good chinese manufactures also for mug press, i got from www.heat-press.cn you may have a look


I have the 4 in 1 press that looks identical to the ones on this website. I paid $300 for it and I love it. It heats evenly, the timer is digital, the temperature is digitally controlled, it heats up lightening fast, maintains a temp during the pressing process, and cools down fast too. I also have an American name brand press that I paid close to more than $450 for that has a battery operated timer, and heat thermometer, and a dial for heating. So with the expensive name brand press I can only guess at the temperature and hope I catch it at the right time. It takes forever to heat and cool. And once the battery dies in the timer it will be useless because it's glued to the top of the press. What can I say?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

levicui said:


> nice job, where you got the machine?


I got it from ebay
www.theLAshop.com 
$129


----------

